

DotCloud adds FUSE support and shared filesystems - jpetazzo
http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-supports-fuse

======
shykes
Combining this with HDFS-fuse or equivalent would be sweet!
<http://wiki.apache.org/hadoop/MountableHDFS>

~~~
CPlatypus
Are you planning to use map/reduce within dotCloud? I ask because, otherwise,
there'd be no reason to use HDFS instead of something with real filesystem
semantics, comparable performance and better availability. Once such option is
mentioned in the OP.

Disclaimer: I'm on the GlusterFS architecture team and advisory board, so I'm
totally biased.

~~~
shykes
I agree Gluster seems like a more reasonable choice if you're starting from
scratch. But if you have an existing hadoop cluster and want your app to
interact with it, a simple way to mount HDFS would be great.

------
shykes
Another cool use case: mounting a Dropbox :)
<https://github.com/arekzb/dropfuse>

------
pieter
Hey Jérôme, your site's blog really needs some padding on the left when
viewing in a small window.

